
Ask HN: Have You Seen Rubber Duck Debugging at Work? Awkward or Acceptable? - wallace_f
It is a useful technique for me. It also reminds me of the &quot;Feynman technique,&quot; which posits to learn, one should pretend to explain an idea to a layman.
======
LudoHK
I thinks its taking place a bit everywhere, and often without noticing.

For example, How many time you call a coworker to help you out on a struggle,
and just by explaining to him the process, you are finding out the problem.
Your coworker was a rubber duck for few minutes.

To answer to your questions, I had never personally seen a guy talking to a
rubber duck(or any other object), but I have seen, many times, successful
debugging just by explaining aloud the process without any input from the
listener.

